# Muay Thai training camps??



## ThuNder_FoOt (Mar 29, 2002)

Hi, 

I'm new to the site, and for the most part, done more reading than posting. 

I recently read Samboboy's post at Stickgrappler, and I have to say its very inspirational. I've always dreamed about training at a camp, but I could never find a practical way to go about doing so. I've been to seminars and such, but I feel I need to take a bigger step in commitment towards my training. The benefits of such training seem to be limitless!!! Along with that, this is the experience of a lifetime!!! One is truly blessed to have such opportunities.

Can anyone recommend any information or relay any experiences that might possibly help?   I really want to do this, and I've been trying to find out how, but have gotten no luck. I do belong to a gym, but whenever I mention this to others, I'm always made fun of or never taken seriously.... please, be gentle.:asian:


----------



## KumaSan (Mar 29, 2002)

I see you are in SoCal. You may want to check out fairtex. I don't have any personal experience with them, but I only hear good things. They have a short-term camp program which last for a week. You can find more about that here.

I have also wanted to go away to train, but the realities of my life dictate that it's not likely to happen right now. Maybe someday...


----------



## bscastro (Apr 2, 2002)

I have read about the Fairtex camp. Although it seems expensive, it is something I think I would like to try once to test myself and to train myself for. On their website (www.fairtex.com) they have a basic description of it. It seems like something you'd have to be in great shape for to get the most benefit (i.e. it wouldn't do so good to go there and get creamed in the first 45 min. of training and be unable to keep up with the rest). We do some Muay thai drills and pad work in my JKD class, and the intensity is quite high. In any case, it's something I want to do before life catches up with me (marriage, kids, mortgage, build-up of injuries from years of martial arts, build-up of injuries from marriage, kids, mortgage   etc.)

Bryan


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Apr 7, 2002)

Vewry understandable Bryan... I too would like to do something like this, but I need to do it sooner than marriage... hehe. Yeah, I'm looking to do this within this year. I was hoping to take a trip to Thailand though, but I'm not sure how difficult it is to do so. Plus I have to find a legit way to take time off from everything. We do alot of sparring and drills at my Gym, but I want to experience the entire training, which goes beyond just sparring and drills. I think every martial artist should experience something like this atleast once.

Also, Thanks for the info Kumasan.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Apr 10, 2002)

Does anyone know any other MT training camps, i mean besides the Fairtex camp? Fairtex is a very good camp, its just that I like to keep my options open.:asian: :asian:


----------



## KumaSan (Apr 10, 2002)

That's the only one in the US that I know of. If you want to go to Thailand I hear Lanna Muay Thai is good.


----------

